# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Dropcam is Down

## Davo

But we're still working:

http://hyrel3d.net/images/hq/20150707_prodroom.jpg

http://hyrel3d.net/images/hq/20150707_printroom.jpg

ps, new software due out, hopefully this week. 2.5ish.

EDIT: new link: https://video.nest.com/live/rSB6uY

----------


## curious aardvark

dropcam ? 
What is dropcam ?

----------


## Davo

A DropCam was a company which (for a fee) allowed your web connected camera to stream live online for some or all of the day, privately or publicly.

We have one at: http://dropc.am/p/rSB6uY which is supposed to show any viewer what's currently going on in the print room, from 8am to 8pm. 

Formerly dropcam.com, it has recently been bought out by nest.com, and apparently it is _High Magic_ to let the old url keep working until they port it to a new one.

----------


## curious aardvark

cool :-) 
I like watching other people work.

----------


## Davo

https://video.nest.com/live/rSB6uY is the new link. Enjoy!

----------


## Mjolinor

That is bizarre. Why would you pay someone for that when it is built into most cameras and if it isn't it is so easy to set up that it would probably be quicker to set up your own than to fill the forms in and have them do it.

----------


## Mjolinor

> cool :-) 
> I like watching other people work.


That's about as close as I like to get too.

----------

